# Venison Meatloaf Fattie



## sarnott (Jul 9, 2014)

OK, I admit I don't know the right place to post this one but "Fatties" seemed as good as any other option. This was an experiment that once it got started, turned into a bigger experiment. I thought I had a about a pound and a half of ground venison in the freezer and planned to make a pretty simple Venison Meatloaf fattie but, after defrosting it, I found out it was mild pre-seasoned and smoked venison sausage but by then, I was committed and decided to push on (with some changes). Since it was already seasoned and smoked, I was worried about it being too dry so I mixed the 1.5 lbs of venison sausage with about a pound of ground pork, 2 eggs, a chopped onion, 2 tbspns Worcester sauce, 1 tbspn BBQ sause. 1 tspn yellow mustard, a package of Onion Soup mix and a heaping handful of bacon bits. Mixed it up good, lined a loaf pan with plastic  wrap and filled it up with about 50% of the meatloaf mix. In the middle, I added about 1/8 lb sliced sharp cheddar cheese, a chopped up large mushroom and more bait bits. After that I added the rest of the meatloaf mix wrapped it all with plastic and, into the frig to chill for about an hour or so. While it was chilling, I made a bacon weave with thick cut bacon and dusted with Applewood BBQ dust. When it was cool, I coated the top of the meatloaf with BBQ sauce then coated the top with shredded cheddar cheese, inverted over the bacon weave and coated the sides and bottom with more BBQ then wrapped it up again to chill some more about 30 minutes. I wasn't cooking it in anything and wanted it to be cool to minimize the chance of it falling apart. 













Venison_Meatloaf_#1_6-28-2014.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jul 9, 2014






Afterwards, I put it on an Ace Hardware grilling/smoking aluminum pan to smoke because I wanted teh grease to have holes to drain away from it.













Venison_Meatloaf_#2_6-28-2014.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jul 9, 2014






Into the smoker at 270* 2.5 hours with cherry (smoker started at 270 but probably averaged closer to 260* over the whole whole smoking time. Pulled it when my Maverick read 162*.













Venison_Meatloaf_#3_6-28-2014.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jul 9, 2014






Came out really well, my wife loved it and usually is not real fond of venison (ground Bambi). It was very moist, didn't fall apart and the cheese, mushroom and bacon stuffing stayed in the middle. I'll do this one again!













Venison_Meatloaf_#5_6-28-2014.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Jul 9, 2014


----------



## badmoont2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great looking fattie, great looking weave too! I like experimenting with new ingredients to make them too.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice.  I have some venison burger in the freezer.      Hmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 11, 2014)

That sounds great! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 15, 2014)

Makes me want to defrost some venison! :)


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks wonderful! Nice work on this!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 16, 2014)

Fantastic sarnott! That bacon weave is perfect and your recipe sounds like a real win...great post!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 17, 2014)

Outstanding! I'm drooling on myself, LOL!!!


----------



## reinhard (Jul 18, 2014)

Great looking fattie!!! Love that weave!! Reinhard


----------



## skully67 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, that does look really good. I may have to call in a favor with my hunting buddy and get some venison.


----------

